# Losing Weight Unexpectedly



## dancingalone (Jan 22, 2010)

I usually watch what I eat, but I'll admit the holidays kind of did me in.  I've been indulging in bigger portions as well as adding the odd sweet here and there.

In spite of this, I've been losing about a pound or so every week since the mid of December.  I have been working out, but not at a greater amount or level of intensity than normal.

Anyone experienced this before?  I'm concerned enough to schedule a visit with my doctor.  

Me:  Middle-aged male, 6'2''   208 lbs (down from 215 normally).  I am not experiencing any physical weakness that I have noticed.  Nor am I on any medication other than Allegra-D and the odd naproxen or ibuprofen pill.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 22, 2010)

That's good you are seeing a doctor. Some tests may have to be taken to nail it down. Please let us know how you do!


----------



## Carol (Jan 22, 2010)

Definitely see your doctor right away.    (I know guys hate to do this...LOL)

Unexpected weight loss can be a sign of many things.  It might just be the ups and downs of life, but it could also be something very treatable but it could also be a thyroid or blood sugar matter that needs prompt attention.  Most of what a doc needs to know can be determined with a standard blood panel.  If it is something like diabetes, catching it early can make a big difference in the damage to the body.

Take care of yourself and let us know.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 22, 2010)

I experienced that about 9 years ago. Mine had to do with stress that I was under at the time. 

I don't know if that may be a factor for you. The visit to the doctor is a great idea. Let us know how things go.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 22, 2010)

My rapid weight loss was a symptom of diabetes.  I didn't know until I got checked out.  Get checked out, please.


----------



## dancingalone (Jan 22, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> My rapid weight loss was a symptom of diabetes.  I didn't know until I got checked out.  Get checked out, please.



There is a history of diabetes in my family.  Hmm.  Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Stac3y (Jan 22, 2010)

Yup. Could be diabetes; could be a thyroid storm; could be a slew of other things. Definitely go see your doc.


----------

